# Craftsman Router



## rwool (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't get the depth adjustment ring on my Craftsman Router to allow the router to drop all the way down. I can't see how the ring is assembled and have not been able to repair it.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

rwool said:


> I can't get the depth adjustment ring on my Craftsman Router to allow the router to drop all the way down. I can't see how the ring is assembled and have not been able to repair it.


Hi rwool, welcome to our little corner of the 'net.

Post the model number of your router, someone here will be familiar with it and tell you how to do what you want.


----------



## rwool (Aug 14, 2009)

Model 315.175060. Depth Adjustment part is no longer available according to Sears but I do not have any info on how to dis-assemble or how the cut adjustment ring and the depth adjustment ring are connected.


----------



## Bitbrace (May 18, 2009)

*Craftsman 315.17460 Router*

If you place the router upside down; losen the large wingnut, the base housing should be free to slide up and down.Turning the red ajustment ring all the way down (clockwise) the base housing should be free to move the full adjustment range. If you need to remove the base housing,completly remove the wingnut and bolt, turn the router 180 deg. and remove the set scew. You should be able to remove the housing and the red adjustment ring. You can use the router without the ring , but it will be hard to fine adjust it.


----------



## gnb (Nov 10, 2009)

Can you tell me how to replace the bit? Thanks in advance. gnb


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us.


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

If you have the router I think you have make sure the bit lock is in the lock position then use a wrench to twist the nut to allow the bit to come free. Be for starting router with new bit push the bit locking to the free position. Yes I forget that alot.


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

i had one with the ring at one time, it kept getting jammed with sawdust, removing the motor from the housing and getting the sawdust out fixed that, until it got jammed again, then repeat.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on martin's post. A regular spraydown with compressed air goes a long ways towards "router health".


----------

